# Audio / Video >  olimp -oo3

## Kips

sveiki, ir olimps lentinieks dauzus gadus nav darbojies ieslezu ,taka izkaltis nepietiek pilnas stravas,var ieteik cik izmaksa remonts,gribu iedot jaunu dzivi lentiniekam. ::

----------

